

How is slashdot doing? - partyViking

Just realized I have not visited slashdot for over a year.  For about 6-7 years, I checked it every day.  It became no-longer-relevant....
======
axanoeychron
Why is it no longer relevant?

I don't think that is true.

------
partyViking
For me, it was too many CIO type stores that lacked depth.

